

Ask HN: What is the best time to submit a story here on HN? - alincatalin0199


======
ColinWright
This has been discussed many times - have you searched for an answer? If
you're really a hacker, why not do some research and tell us your findings.

Define "best".

------
nathanbarry
Look at the new page. If the time on the last story is at least an hour ago,
then it is probably a fine time to submit. Generally you want more time on the
new page (since that is your only hope to get up votes at first).

------
anigbrowl
It depends on the story. If it's specific to Silicon Valley, weekday mornings
(Pacific Time) are often best. Political or somewhat off-topic? over the
weekend. General scienceNighttime in the Pacific.

------
benologist
The best time is when you find something interesting that the community might
like.

The worst time is optimized for treating HN like it's just a traffic source.

~~~
alincatalin0199
You're right - but what happens when you have something interesting that the
community might like - but there's no one to online to vote it up so that
everyone see it!

